# Dave Tate says we dont haven't a clue how to warm up...he is probably correct!



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Warm-up Like Dave Tate and Bench More Weight*

*
*If you think Dave Tate just gets under the bar and lifts, you're sadly mistaken. A stickler for perfect technique, Tate knows how to truly prepare for a PR. You don't.

"Show me a guy who wants to bench 300 pounds for a new PR, and I'll show you a guy who's warming-up like an idiot," says Tate.

*The Idiot Warm-up*

*
*135 x 12

185 x 10

225 x 5

275 x 3

300 x 0

"That's 5650 pound of volume before testing your max," says Tate. "Plus you only did 28 ****ing reps."

*The Tate Warm-up*

*
*4 x 5 with the bar

2 x 3 with 95 pounds

135 x 3

165 x 3

195 x 3

225 x 3

255 x 1

280 x 1

300 x 1 awesome ****ing rep.

"This way you're doing 3910 pounds of volume but with 40 total reps," explains Tate. "It's 31 percent less volume but 42 percentmore repetitions; it's more warm-up but less fatigue."

According to Tate, the smart lifter primes technique, activates the nervous and muscular systems, and gets the job done.

The stupid lifter gets pinned.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Makes sense not to wear yourself out before you hit your max lift/effort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive used a similar technique for a year or so. I like it alot.


----------

